# Best eating fish?



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm going to do it, I really am. I'm going to keep some fish, cook em and eat em
Although I fish (freshwater) 4/5 days a week on a pretty much year round basis, I havn't kept a fish in over twenty years. Mostly laziness on my part, mrs paul makes it so easy.

But in a couple weeks I'll be hiting the surf and plan on keeping a few to make for dinner while we are there, so what are the five best tasting "surf caught" species?

five worst tasting?

I've been going through the recipe section and the printers been busy.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Just my opinion out of the ones I've caught: 
1 - Jumbo Spot - has to be huge to make it worth the effort.
2 - White Perch - same as above in terms of size.
3 - Flounder
4 - Sea Trout
5 - Striper

Never caught a tog so I can't comment. Sea bass would be up there but I've only caught 6" fish. Had cobia and it taste pretty good except it was at a restaurant. Large eels are very good as well but it's not for everyone.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

depends where you are going to be fishing in a few weeks and what you are likely to encounter. There will be a little more variety available in VA/NC and places south, and a little less variety to the north.

That being said, this time of year here's a good start on what you might see in the surf (all these good eats to me):
flounder
croaker
spot
sea mullet (aka kingfish, whiting, roundhead)
bluefish
puppy drum
black drum
speckled trout
striped bass

Careful with sharks as they are highly regulated. Know the species of anything you catch and the limits on them before keeping something.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

1a - Pompano
1b - Drum (red or black)
1c - Sea Mullet

2 - Flounder

Spot, Croaker, Bluefish = CutBait

Two that will SURPRISE you - Blow Toads and a Core Sound Mullet


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Just keep at least one of everything you catch. Everyones tastes are different you wont know what you like until you try it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Inshore--- Striper, weakfish, drum, flounder, sea bass

Offshore---Mahi, Grouper, Wahoo, Tuna, Mako, Sea Bass, 

Just to name a few


----------



## rarod58 (Jun 24, 2010)

1) Tog
2) Pompano
3) Mahi-Mahi
4) Flounder
5) Black Sea Bass
6) Flounder

:beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Flounder = hard to catch a keeper (unless your Tom) but mmmm 
Mullet = mmmmm and easy to catch 
Pomps = mmmmm harder than mullets to catch but easier than getting a keeper flounder (unless your Tom) 
Spots = little ones bait big ones mmmmm
Croakers = mmmm 

Bluefish = cutbait


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

> Two that will SURPRISE you - Blow Toads and a Core Sound Mullet


 I have heard that toads are great, do not catch many in the surf but years I ago I caught a bunch (two bucket fulls) of a pier and guys were all over me..................................A core sound mullet? A big problem with the word "mullet" is that it applies to so many fish, many of which are not mullet??????



> Flounder = hard to catch a keeper (unless your Tom) but mmmm


 Last year we got about a dozen legal flounder one day and let em go. That night when we went out for dinner, I ordered flounder - not very good. 
Are flounder really all they are cracked up to be? I mean everytime I see them at a resturant they are always with heavy flavorings - stuffed with crab or cajun style? By themselves they seem rather blan? Maybe they are better when fresh from the water, I'll find out.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

1. pompano (pound for pound the most expensive fish in the ocean)
2. sheepshead
3. flounder
4. cobia
5. black sea bass
6. striped bass
7. specks/greys

even the best tasting fish will not taste good if it is not kept in good condition...bury in ice as soon as you catch it, then as soon as you are done fishing clean it, then back buried in ice it goes until baking/frying, etc...

it also depends on how you want to cook it...pomps/sheepshead are good for baking/grilling, for frying whiting/spot/flounder/sheepshead (chunked), etc.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of flounder my self nor striper but my list would be
Pompano
Sea mullet 
Sea mullet
Sea mullet
Puppy drum
And sea mullet


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

red_fish said:


> I'm not a big fan of flounder my self nor striper but my list would be
> Pompano
> Sea mullet
> Sea mullet
> ...


Pretty darn good list to me, but I would have to add some Toads to it...


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmmmm....
toads
sea mullet
spot
drum
flounder
trout
and then thar's bluefish


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

In terms of pier and surf caught:

1. Tautog, sheepshead, flounder, cobia, pompano
2. Striper, black drum under 10 pounds and slot size red drum, big sea mullet, speckled and grey trout
3. Spot, croaker, bluefish if done right


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I know no acounting for taste....*

1. puppy drum 
2. seamullet
3. speckle trout
4. flounder
5. pompano

five worst..

1. pinfish
2. croaker
3. bluefish that aren't done properly
4. oyster toad (haven't eaten one,but gotta be nasty)
5. sheepshead that has been frozen

Couple that I like that aren't on the list..

striped and silver mullet,blowtoads..


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

surfchunker said:


> Flounder = hard to catch a keeper (unless your Tom) but mmmm
> Mullet = mmmmm and easy to catch
> Pomps = mmmmm harder than mullets to catch but easier than getting a keeper flounder (unless your Tom)
> Spots = little ones bait big ones mmmmm
> ...


:beer:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

NO Triggerfish love ?

Triggerfish
Blowfish
Kingfish
Weakfish 
Hake

Cant think of any I really dont like but there are many I dont eat instead I use them for bait .

And how many of you have caught a Shorebound Keeper Seabass ? I only caught 2 in my life from shore and it was at the Drawbridge going into Chinco .
I also saw Maui in one response .. You aint getting them from the surf either .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> 4. oyster toad (haven't eaten one,but gotta be nasty)
> 
> 
> Couple that I like that aren't on the list..
> ...


Last year we got into some Huge Cobbs and some folks took them to the pavillion and ate em up .. Some raw and some cooked :--|

I cleaned a Huge Oyster Cracker for a friend and the texture of the meat was like Lobster .. The next day they told me it was excellent and reminded them of Shrimp or Lobster but had too many small bones . The worst part is cleaning them nasty slimy suckers .. I'll clean them but I aint ready to try it


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

pompano
pompano
pompano
flounder
sea mullet (aka kingfish, whiting, roundhead) (how did I go so long throwing these tasty morsels back???)


but seriously folks...
Pompano 
Flounder
sea mullet (aka kingfish, whiting, roundhead)
blow fish - but geeezzz you sure need to catch a bucketfull...
striper

and then, because I love just about all fish...
Bluefish - smoked is best, then eaten cold on crackers w/ horseradish & onions
Spanish Macs - gutted and grilled whole, belly up on a medium fire, skin on, brushed with butter and lemon and parsely
Spotted trout - is there a better fried fish?
more pompano


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> Pretty darn good list to me, but I would have to add some Toads to it...


Yup forgot about them just to hard to get a good mess of em but they sure are good 
A lot of folks gimmie funny looks when I tell em all i wanna catch is c mullet but its not a easy task to go out and successfully catch a good bunch of NICE c mullet just as challeging to me as going for any other fish out there


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I love me mullets, they are my target fish ... and usually don't have alot of trouble catching them ... not big ones maybe but big enough to filet ... 9" and up are eaters smaller ones are bait ... heads off the eaters make wonderful bait too ... and I usuall catch a good many if the spots ain't around ... they love bloodworms  the perfect fish


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

puppy drum
sea trout
mullet
cobia
spot


My list is tight as I'm mostly a catch and release guy, but will keep all the pups and trout I can get my hands on. They're far and away my favorite eats. I've never kept puffers, but hear they're great too.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

All salt? Flatties, sm. drum, trout (big greys over big specks) keeper specks. then just the rest. I loved blow toads(our NAME) when we could get 2-5Lbs one all the time. Someone told me years ago that they were the First to go. They were.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

snook
redfish
flounder
pomps
whiting
mullet


----------



## love2fish (May 19, 2006)

My take on this is, I really enjoy Grouper bar none!! :fishing:


----------



## jnc3000 (May 18, 2010)

shade, black seabass, striper


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Swordfish! Just hard to find from the surf......


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Byron/pa said:


> I'm going to do it, I really am. I'm going to keep some fish, cook em and eat em
> Although I fish (freshwater) 4/5 days a week on a pretty much year round basis, I havn't kept a fish in over twenty years. Mostly laziness on my part, mrs paul makes it so easy.
> 
> But in a couple weeks I'll be hiting the surf and plan on keeping a few to make for dinner while we are there, so what are the five best tasting "surf caught" species?
> ...


Freasher is better. Flatties are mild and sweet. Big flavor fish?


Byron/pa said:


> I have heard that toads are great, do not catch many in the surf but years I ago I caught a bunch (two bucket fulls) of a pier and guys were all over me..................................A core sound mullet? A big problem with the word "mullet" is that it applies to so many fish, many of which are not mullet??????
> 
> Last year we got about a dozen legal flounder one day and let em go. That night when we went out for dinner, I ordered flounder - not very good.
> Are flounder really all they are cracked up to be? I mean everytime I see them at a resturant they are always with heavy flavorings - stuffed with crab or cajun style? By themselves they seem rather blan? Maybe they are better when fresh from the water, I'll find out.


I like them w/ salt/pepper/citrus. Crab is great if you keep the "old Bay" lite. Flatties one are the best I have ever eaten. I cain't believe you are a freash fisher and never ate a Gill/crappie/bass/etc. ALL GOOD EATING.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Surf-
Pomps
Northern Pufferfish
Whiting(Aka Kingfish, C mullet)
Striper
Croaker
White Pearch
Spot
Red Drum
Flounder
Black Drum
Spanish Macks
King Macks
Bluefish in the 1-2lb range

Pier-
All the above plus add Right above Whiting
Spade Fish
Sheephead 

Off Shore-
Tile Fish
Grouper
Mahi Mahi
Tuna
Red Snapper
V Snapper
Tog
Trigger Fish
Black Sea Bass


Ok Now I am very hungry thanks alot good thing I have a freezer full of fish at home.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Texas9 (Nov 3, 2010)

Best tasting are 

Inshore:
Redfish 
Trout
Pompano 
Cobia 
King Mack 


Offshhore:
Snapper 
Tuna 
Trigger 
Grouper 
Amberjack 
Mahi Mahi


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

largemouth bass puts em all to shame,u cant be a critic unless u tried it.::beer:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

LM isn't bad, but Tim putting spot above redfish is blasphemy.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

dudeondacouch said:


> LM isn't bad, but Tim putting spot above redfish is blasphemy.


I have trouble catching them in the slot. I have only had 2 slot redfish ever in my life. I have caught plenty smaller and plenty bigger. But only 2 slot one so have not had a chance to make them many ways now spots on the other hand I have never and I mean never had a problem catching them.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I've caught more in the slot than outside. 

and i'll be trying to catch some more in the slot next weekend down at Hatteras. :fishing:


----------



## kinghunter12 (Jan 24, 2009)

1. flounder
2. spots 
3. va. mullet
4. black drum
5. jumpin mullet
6. spanish 
:spam:


----------



## cobe slayer87 (Nov 20, 2009)

in my area id have to say
cobia
snook
pompano
spanish mackeral
and the occasional bluefish are the best...


----------

